# Honeywell Q3400A ignitor



## vulcanram (Nov 15, 2012)

<P>I am working on a old Heil gas furnace and it's not heating.  The ignitor sparks and only lites the pilot area, the burners never try to start. I am not familiar with this type of ignitor, I tried cleaning the flame sensor but didn't correct it.  I figure it needs replacing. Any ideas.  Btw, once the pilot area is lit, in a little while the blower comes on as if the unit is working properly.  Since this happens I figure the limit switches and everything else is working properly.  I did check the limits and seem to be fine.</P>


----------

